# Red Connector Plug source?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a bunch of these off ebay last year, some guy in Hong Kong, but I lost the address. They were lots cheaper than the All Electronics ones. Anyone have an address?


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
Sorry I didn't see this earlier. You can get the JST connectors you show from bidproduct. 5th item from bottom of this page 
http://www.bidproduct.com/part/Product_list_CONNECTOR_3.html 

These guys have tons of "widgets" so poke around on the site. Note the shipping isn't too expensive but it is somewhat slow, though I ordered some of these and they got here with in week while the rest of the order took 3 weeks. 
Hope this helps, 
Dave


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some when I ordered the spektrum recievers from targethobbies.com I believe? Pretty cheaply. 

Chas


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

dealextreme.com


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, you're right DealExtreme is even better. I had forgotten about them. Jerry go here- 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15234 
Dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, Stan Cedarleaf had sent me a link, so they are on the way!


----------

